# POC with Capt. Tom Horbey



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Scott and I fished 2 days with Capt. Horbey out of Port O'Connor. We had a great time and caught lots of reds and a few jacks. Capt. Tom Horbey is diffidently worth booking a rip with. He will put you on fish and also teach you a lot about saltwater fishing. You can check out his website at http://captaintomhorbey.com/, he also makes a killer spoon fly that the reds love that is available on his website.

you tube video


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen that goofy smile before....I just can't place it.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Tom is definitely known as the Jack Whisperer down there. His boat is pretty killer too.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty cool stuff


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Tom is probably the best guide on the Texas coast I have fished with him many times and never disappointed.


----------

